# Editing specific programs?



## jlandis (Mar 10, 2009)

I am thinking about heading to grad school after I finish up my undergrad. I'd like to concentrate on editing/post, but I've only found one specific program for it: AFI.

I must be be missing other specific programs... there can't only be one can there?


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 10, 2009)

You're right that there aren't many.... but there is also Chapman University, in Orange.  I applied to editing and only found those two schools.  I wanted to stay in CA so it's possible there are others in other parts of the country, but those are the two I know of in CA.  Unfortunately those are both private schools so prepare to shell out a lot of money if you go.. I thought about applying to UCLA but just decided that I wanted to focus on editing.  Whether I get in or not is another issue entirely, another reason I wanted to apply to more than two schools, but what's done is done, for this year anyway...


----------



## jlandis (Mar 10, 2009)

Well hey, two is better then one, but I wouldn't call it ideal by any means. Any idea the strengths and weaknesses of the programs?
I guess it does make sense why there would only be a few because I've always understood that people learned from being apprentices or assistant editors, but I would like to get a masters.
Did you ended up applying to both?


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 10, 2009)

I did apply to both, and just had an interview at AFI (didn't go too well but I won't know until I get the letter).  AFI is my first choice.  I guess that would make Chapman my last choice, heh    Anyway, from what I know, I prefer AFI for a few reasons, not in any specific order of importance: it's close to where I live now as opposed to being in Orange County; it's a 2 year program as opposed to the 3-year one at Chapman; AFI seems to have more of an emphasis on replicating the real world production environment - I love crew production and it seems like a very beneficial experience.  Plus, apparently they have a class called Edit Analysis for the cycle projects which sounds amazing!  Seems like lots of great feedback.  And, since going there for my interview, have to say that the campus is GORGEOUS.

Like I said, Chapman is a 3 year program and technically not in LA, it's in the city of Orange in the OC (don't call it that  - Arrested Development reference huzzah!).  I have a friend who's going there for cinematography and I see him writing a lot of papers, something I'm not excited to do again, I did it plenty in undergrad.  Apparently the first year is a lot of review though you do crew on a lot of films too.  The conservatory model, which AFI has, starts in the second year at Chapman.  My friend tells me that editors actually go on set and work as script supervisors, which I'm not sure how I feel about - a useful skill for sure, and I like being on set, but I don't know.

Overall if I get into Chapman and not AFI it's going to be a difficult decision - go to Chapman or not go to grad school at all?  So I'm just crossing my fingers and hoping everyone else who interviewed for editing at AFI did a lot worse than me, I guess..

Anyway, didn't want to suggest that Chapman is a bad school, far from it, it's a great school, but for me, AFI is a better fit.


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh and yes, there are different paths to becoming an editor.. go to grad school, or just get a job and work your way up, or probably about a million other paths.  But, I am currently an assistant editor, and I don't see myself becoming an editor through this job, at least not at this company, because they hire editors from the outside.  I also don't feel like I'm getting any practical filmmaking experience from my job, I only get that OUTSIDE of work, when I can find time to make films with my undergrad buddies.  So for me, my AE job isn't really helping me to become a better  _storyteller_, which is my reason for wanting to go to grad school, to improve my skills.  They even asked me that question at my AFI interview, why I want to go there if I already have a job in the industry, this post is how I meant to answer it but I think I mangled my own words.. heh


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 10, 2009)

My roommate edits @AFI, she also applied to/was accepted to Chapman.  She also wanted to be in LA and thus didn't apply anywhere else.


----------



## jlandis (Mar 10, 2009)

Whoa. thanks for the long responses! AFI does sound a little more appealing considering how much grad school can cost since it's only a two year program. 
I guess I see film school as a way for me to get out to LA as I am currently on the east cost. I couldn't imagine just packing up and heading out with no connections of any sorts. 

Its a little ironic how you only get practical experience outside of your work. Funny how the world works some times...


----------



## trjnmonkey (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I'm actually a student at Chapman, emphasizing in Editing. I'm very happy with the program. Editing is definitely the best emphasis in my opinion at the school. Our editing professor is still a working editor. He really knows his craft and I have not heard of any complaints amongst the editors. What's great also is that you focus on sound too. When you finally get into your Thesis, you basically work on two; you're an editor for one, and then a sound designer for the second. You will be very busy. Of course, like ALL programs, there are always some downfalls (including AFI I'm sure). There's isn't a technical course on editing, so if you're not too familiar with non-linear editing, learn it before school. We work on Avid, so if you can get your hands on that, or if you have experience in it already, you're ahead of the ballgame.

As far as papers, yes, for a few classes, some papers are required, but it's not too bad.  And for the program being 3 years...I honestly find it a blessing. The first 2 years you have a lot of classes and then the 3rd year is Thesis only. As editors, this will give you an opportunity to find internships and/or work. The main downfall about the school is location, yes. But there are definitely worse things. You are 40 miles from L.A., but it's not the end of the world. 

Anyways...I hope that helps.

-Nicole


----------



## duders (Mar 11, 2009)

NYU has an editing concentration. However, you must go through the first two years of the program as a writer/director and then elect to concentrate on editing. There definitely will not be a shortage of quality projects to work on. You will graduate with an MFA in editing.

The first year is Final Cut, the 2nd year is Avid. From there you can choose whichever program you like better.


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh and about the cost, Chapman's tuition is actually cheaper per year but since it's more years it comes out about the same.. also Chapman pays for your film when you shoot film, and a lot other production costs, whereas AFI doesn't (though I read there are opportunities to get grants or something).  And you own your film at Chapman, which is a plus, at AFI you don't.


edit: oh yeah, you're welcome   and it's not that you can't get practical experience as an assistant editor, just that I don't at my current job.


----------

